# Anyone get the Eagle F1's??



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

Curious if anyone got the performance tires...I havn't heard many good things (mainly from the dealer) but I thought I'd ask here..


----------



## UltraAudi (Mar 7, 2004)

I had the Eagle F1's on my 04 A4 and I would definitely say they were the best set of tires I've owned. They were quiet, handled awesome, great in rain, and wore jsut right. A+


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (UltraAudi)*

good to know..we're looking at a Q7 that has them...(would have to get snows for winter though)


----------

